# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα!

## sophiesch

Σας χαιρετώ και εγώ. Πρόσφατα (χτες βασικά) απέκτησα 2 cockatiel ζευγαράκι. Εχω επίσης 1 budgie, 4 παραδείσια ζεμπράκια, 1 καναρίνι, 1 ενυδρείο 200ltr και 2 γάτες!

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν ολα!!!!!!!! καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες Σοφια στην παρεα μας, να χαιρεσαι ολα τα κατοικιδια σου

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλός όρισες Σοφία & Καλή διαμονή στην παρέα μας !!! 


*

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Σοφι....

Μην ξεχασεις να κρατησεις καραντινα τα νεα σου πουλακια!!!! τι μεταλλαξεις ειναι???? να τα χαιρεσαι ολα!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθες Σοφία!

----------


## sophiesch

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Εδώ και 2 μέρες προσπαθώ να με συνηθίσουν τα cockatielάλκια μου. Είναι τρομερά πουλιά. Μακάρι να τα μάθω να τρώνε από το χέρι μου. Η θηλυκιά είναι 1 ετους και ο αρσενικός 1,5. Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι μεταλλάξεις. Ο αρσενικός είναι γκρι με κίτρινο κεφάλι και πορτοκαλή μάγουλα και η μικρή ολόκληρη γκρι με ριγωτή ουρά. Και τα δυο έχουν στα φτερά τους μια χοντρή ρίγα άσπρη

----------


## fysaei

καλωσόρισες Σοφία ! καλές βολτίτσες στο κλαμπ !! :Humming Bird A:

----------


## VASSILIOS

Καλως ηρθες Σοφια, καλη διαμονη!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σόφη καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας ,να χαίρεσαι τα μικρά φιλαράκια σου ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να τα χαιρεσαι! Απο την περιγραφη σου, μαλλον εχεις δυο normal grey cockatiels! Αρσενικο και θηλυκο!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλως ηρθες στη παρεα και να χαιρεσαι ολα τα κατοικιδια σου φτερωτα και μη

----------


## Ρία

καλώς ήρθες Σόφη!! θα χαρείς πολύ με τα νέα σου πουλάκιααα!! είναι τρομερές φάτσες! όπως προείπαν, μην ξεχασεις την καραντίνα!
μερικές πληροφορίες για τα κοκατίλ σου υπάρχουν στο άρθρο του Δημήτρη *Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*ανεβασε κ καμιά φωτογραφία να τα δουμε κ εμείς!! *Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας


*εδώ είναι μερικές πληροφορίες για τις λειτουργίες του φόρουμ *Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας*και εδώ είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία του moderator μας *Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας*καλή διαμονή κ ό,τι άλλο θες εδώ είμαστε!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Και μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις και φωτογραφιες να τα θαυμασουμε!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΣΟΦΙΑ στην παρεα !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες Σοφια οπως ειπαν τα παιδια καραντινα μην ξεχασεις το αρθρο εδω Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά. να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τα μικρα σου!! καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## geam

γεια σου Σοφια

----------


## sophiesch

Να 'στε καλά όλοι σας για το θερμό καλωσόρισμα. Πραγματικά δεν ήξερα ότι πρέπει να τα έχω σε καραντίνα. Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας. Τώρα όσον αφορά τη φωτογραφία θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο το πως. Θα προσπαθήσω και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## sophiesch

μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει γιατί δεν έβγαλα άκρη;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σοφια καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη.

δες αυτο Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ

----------


## Deimitori

Καλώς όρισες!

----------


## sophiesch

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## sophiesch

Τελικά τα κατάφερα! Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## Ρία

πανεμορφααα!!! λοιπόν αυτό με το κίτρινο κεφαλακι είναι στανταρ αρσενικό κ απ ότι βλέπω μάλλον είναι αυθεντικό νόρμαλ γκρευ αν δεν εχει λευκά πουπουλα στον σβερκο!

το άλλο πόσο είναι;;; εχει περασει 1η πτερρόροια;; αν εχει περασει τότε σίγουρα είναι θηλυκό whiteface αλλιώς παίζει να είναι αρσενικό!όλα αυτα στα λεω βασιζόμενη στο άρθρο της βίκυς *Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!  :Icon Mrgreen:

----------


## Makis21

Καλως ηρθες Σοφια,να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Το θηλυκό μου είπαν ότι είναι 1 έτους. Ηταν ζευγαράκι. Παίζει να είναι αρσενικό;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οχι Σοφια.. ειναι θηλυκοτατο whiteface cockatiel! Τα αρσενικα whiteface εχουν ασπρο προσωπο!  :Happy:  Ειναι κουκλια! Να τα χαιρεσαι!  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

Καλως ηρθες Σοφια, καλη διαμονη!

----------


## sophiesch

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για το καλοσόρισμα και τα καλά σας λόγια. Πραγματικά είναι φοβερά πουλιά! Χτες με άφησαν να τα χαιδάψω και μάλιστα ήρθαν και κάθησαν στο χέρι μου. Πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα γιατί δεν είναι εξημερωμένα.

----------


## Deimitori

Να τα χαίρεσαι και να είναι πάντα καλά!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Το συγκεκριμένο forum είναι ΤΟΣΟ καταπληκτικό, που ότι απορία έχεις σίγουρα θα βρεθουν (πολλά) (σχετικότατα) άτομα να σε βοηθήσουν. Είναι κουκλιά και τα δύο. Να σου ζήσουν. Έχω και εγώ ένα κοκατίλ, δεν ήξερα τί πο τα    για τα κοκατίλ και λόγω του forum έχω βοηθηθεί πάρα πολύ.

----------


## zasada

Πανεμορφα τα ζουζουνια σου !!

----------


## Chopper

Καλώς ήρθες!
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα ομορφάκια σου αλλά και όλα σου τα ψυχουλάκια!Τα ζώα είναι ευτυχία και αγάπη!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Πραγματικά τα ζώα είναι ευτυχία και αγάπη! Δεν έχεις άδικο. Το σπίτι μου είναι ζωολογικός κήπος! Και τα παιδιά μου έχουν μάθει να ζουν με αυτά! Τι καλύτερο!

----------


## geam

> Και τα παιδιά μου έχουν μάθει να ζουν με αυτά! Τι καλύτερο!



μακαρι να κανανε κι άλλοι γονείς το ίδιο!!! και πάλι μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλώς όρισες,πολύ όμορφα τα κοκατιλ σου...ειδικά το θηλυκό.

----------


## sophiesch

και μια και μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να σας πω ότι μέσα στο σπίτι έχω 2 γάτες, (είχα ένα κοκερ αλλά το έχασα από γηρατιά πολύ πρόσφατα και ένα hamster που και αυτό το έχασα το καλοκαίρι επίσης από γηρατιά), 1 ενυδρείο με κόι 200ltr, 1 budgie, 1 καναρίνι αρσενικό (και ψάχνω για θηλυκιά... όποιος έχει να μου χαρίσει μία μπουμπού πολύ ευχαρίστως), 4 παραδείσια ζεμπράκια (3 αρσενικά και 1 θηλυκό) και φυσικά το Σάββατο απέκτησα και το ζευγαράκι cockatiel. Τέλος έχω 2 παιδιά στην εφηβεία!!!
Μια full time (άνεργη...) μαμά!

----------


## nicktasos

*Σοφια και 'γω προσφατα εγινα μελος στο club, οποτε καλως ηρθαμε! Πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου!*

----------


## sophiesch

Καλός ήρθαμε λοιπόν!

----------


## kostasloutraki

καλως ορισες Σοφια..καλη διαμονη και να σου ζησουν τα ζωακια σου..

----------


## sophiesch

Thanks!

----------


## Silentpanther

Καλώς ήρθες Σοφία  :Jumping0011:

----------


## zasada

Καλώς ήρθες Σοφία  :winky:

----------


## sophiesch

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά. Καλά χριστουγεννα σε όλους!

----------

